# [video] zotac 1060 amp! Edition review



## ChandiBlast (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey guys! We managed to get our hands on a Zotac 1060 Amp! Edition and do an unboxing and overview video of it. The card does perform better than the founders edition 1060 in terms of cooling and performance. We will soon be releasing the benchmark video of this card in a few days, till then, here is the unboxing link, hope you enjoy it! and I'm always open to suggestions  

Zotac GTX 1060 AMP! Edition Unboxing and Overview - YouTub


----------

